
Jon Stewart bashes ‘corrupt, blinded’ TV execs opting for conflict over clarity - okket
http://www.poynter.org/2016/jon-stewart-bashes-corrupt-blinded-media-and-tv-execs-opting-for-conflict-over-clarity/411246/
======
mc32
Aside: He looks a bit like the Zimmerman from men's warehouse in that trimmed
beard.

That said, even the beloved NPR engages in what he decries and even when he
decries he's blaming himself a little bit. Not many people want to listen to
"news interpreted and delivered scientifically". Even so, if we did like that,
how could we tell how it should be optimized, for democracy, for justice, for
the future, etc...

It's the old trope of I'm not hearing what I want to hear and what I want
everyone else to hear... Or, this band is the best, that band sucks, you don't
know music you're not in my group.

